# scary dp moment from watching a film :(



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm scared







just watched this film at the cinema with my friend an then the scary dp off switch thing went off in my head again lol, you know like when all your thoughts disappear an you feel trapped in this body that doesn't feel like yours, you don't know who you are, you don't really know where you are, nothing feels real anymore an you feel like you're in a scary film an you can't control what happens in it







everything an everyone feels distant an you're so paranoid that everything feels like it means more than it really does if u what i mean lol, i guess i really am too unstable to see scary films lol x


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

What movie?


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my god dude this just happend to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kind of weird how it happend to us nearly the same time.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> What movie?


The possession lol, it was really good but quite scary an on the way home i had a little panicky moment coz i was scared that what happened to the girl in the film would happen to me lol, I'm 24 years old so I'ts kind of embarrassing that i was that scared i made my friend stop the car so i could get out 4 a minute lol, no more scary movies for me! X


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Question-Everything said:


> Oh my god dude this just happend to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kind of weird how it happend to us nearly the same time.


Yeah that is weird! What movie did you go an see? That would be weird if it was the same one as me lol, although probably not coz if you're from America it wouldn't be out yet over here, i guess I'm a bit too fragile to watch stuff like that lol x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been feeling way better but I still get that when I watch movies with a strong meaning behind it or if I think about life's meaning for too long, that's also why I took a break from such movies : <


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've been feeling way better but I still get that when I watch movies with a strong meaning behind it or if I think about life's meaning for too long, that's also why I took a break from such movies : <


Don't go an watch the possession then! It will freak you out lol x


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

I cant even go to see romantic movies anymore. Sitting in the dark movie theatre make my dp worse.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

x Sleepy x said:


> Don't go an watch the possession then! It will freak you out lol x


Alright thanks for the advice ^^ gotta try really hard not to because I love horror movies, actually I don't really see any other type of movies


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

kate7 said:


> I cant even go to see romantic movies anymore. Sitting in the dark movie theatre make my dp worse.


Aww that's a shame








I actually can coz I don't have dp most of the time anymore, it just comes on suddenly when I'm really anxious or worried about something but then when I calm down it normally goes away again







x


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Alright thanks for the advice ^^ gotta try really hard not to because I love horror movies, actually I don't really see any other type of movies


Lol it is good







you'll probably be fine if you go an watch it, I'm just a baby lol x


----------

